# Food Hospital - Channel 4 (UK) - IBS and Low FODMAP Diet



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

IBS & the Low FODMAP diet were covered quite nicely in a segment on a UK production of Food Hospital - Channel 4. See Episode 8, 2nd segment "Laura IBS", http://foodhospital.channel4.com/episodes/series-1/episode-8/Also check out their IBS condition page, http://foodhospital.channel4.com/conditions/irritable-bowel-syndrome/


----------

